# 11/6 - Pensacola Bay - Flatty Fishing Report



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Sorry for the late post; weather was going to be bad this weekend anyway, so no harm, no foul...

2 for 2. 2.5lb and a 4.5lb flatty. Both travelers (red belly) Still very slow out there and 2 fish in 4 hours makes for a long evening. Water clarity is bad out by Ft. Pickens due to rainwater run off from the island (yes, I know, sounds crazy). We did happen to see a crawdad though, pretty funny. Anyhow, hoping for some better tides and weather in the upcoming weeks.

Capt'n Stabbin' Wagon


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Thanks for sharing*

I have been offshore going on 24 days. I can't wait to get back home to chase some down. I have been checking the forum for reports and the flounder section has been really slow. Glad to see you got a few. I spent 4 hours hitting the same area and had one to show for my efforts before I left.

See you out there soon.

Bob


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

boatnbob said:


> I have been offshore going on 24 days. I can't wait to get back home to chase some down. I have been checking the forum for reports and the flounder section has been really slow. Glad to see you got a few. I spent 4 hours hitting the same area and had one to show for my efforts before I left.
> 
> See you out there soon.
> 
> Bob



Yeah..12 so far for the season. Normally have 30+ by now.


----------

